# Halloween FOTN



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

This is what i wore last night for halloween.. me and my best friend wentr as sexy air hostesses, not very scary haha but its either scary or sexy these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i thought i'd do red lips to match my scarf and a nice neutral bronzy eye with lonnnng lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know i havnt posted in a while and ive really missed you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you all had a fabulous halloween!


WHAT I USED
FACE
smashbox photofinish primer
bare escentuals mineral foundation
MAC msf natural - medium dark
NARS orgasm blush
Elizabeth arden bronzer

EYES
udpp
MAC paint pot in cash flow
MAC eyeshadows in - solar white, omega, amber lights, warming trend
bobbi brown gel liner
mac feline kohl power
rimmel glam'eyes mascara
ardell false lashes

LIPS
mac red enriched cremestick liner
mac port red lipstick


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG you look so beautiful and slim!!! I love your fotd's...I have missed them!! 
You're just stunning!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

you look great, becky!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 1, 2008)

Gorgeous!

and i love love LOVE your shoes! <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 1, 2008)

Becky, you look so HOT!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

You sexy beast!  You look absolutely gorgeous - all those photos are great.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2008)

lookin' gorgeous! Hope you had fun!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did have fun


----------



## itsjusstbeth (Nov 1, 2008)

I actually said "wow!" out loud when I saw this...you look AMAZING!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, looks like you had fun! Lovely look :]


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah I love it!! You look great I have missed your fotds!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## LP_x (Nov 1, 2008)

You look stunning! I love your hair too.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Nov 1, 2008)

wow you look AMAZING. your skin is absolutely perfect. lovely.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 1, 2008)

You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 1, 2008)

you are gorgeous lady!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! 
Really, really flawless, love it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 1, 2008)

U R SUPER GORGEOUS!!! 
Cute & Sexy Costume, & your makeup is FAB!

happy to see ya back, look forward to more of your FOTD's


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2008)

You look fantastic! Looks like a fun night!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2008)

You looked gorgeous as always!  I love the lashes!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 1, 2008)

You look great Becky!


----------



## ilovegreen (Nov 1, 2008)

You look great


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! Could you be any more flawless? You are just so gorgeous and you have a rockin body too! Jealous!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 1, 2008)

you are SO  hot...I love every look you do!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

OOH WEE, this is SEXY, glad to see ur face again!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! Your skin is flawless!


----------



## gracetre123 (Nov 1, 2008)

you all look very hot ...and your makeup flawless as usual...but that body lady...so damn good you look gorgeous..hot hot hot!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 1, 2008)

u look amazing!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2008)

I have missed FOTDs from you!  You looked gorgeous but what else is new!


----------



## dollbaby (Nov 1, 2008)

you look absolutely stunning hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE this look!!!! <333


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

SEXY mama!! Ow ow! i bet you were the hottest one at the party!!


----------



## Shoe.icide (Nov 1, 2008)

omigosh! You look absolutely stunning!!

you rocked it chick


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 1, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## rbella (Nov 2, 2008)

You're so gorgeous!!  I've missed you so much!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 2, 2008)

You look sooo pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 2, 2008)

beautiful, love the lashes!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2008)

You look so great!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

gorgeous look! love your lashes!


----------



## User93 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oooohh I missed fotds from you! I hope you are doing good Becky! And damn that look is just..... WOW! You look flawless, its dangerous for men to see air hostess like that!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 3, 2008)

I missed ur fotds alot.. .lovely look and u look hottt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so happy to see ur halloween fotd


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Jot (Nov 3, 2008)

fantastic. you look stunning. good to see you about again


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice. But the thing I love the most are your SHOES. Those are so hot. Love everything!


----------



## n_c (Nov 3, 2008)

You look amazing...nice to see you posting


----------



## Divinity (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful look and great costume!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, You look fantastic Becky!!

Please sent more pictures from you!!
We love them!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 3, 2008)

you are just so gorgeous!!!


----------



## susannef (Nov 3, 2008)

you are soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my god I can't believe I haven't posted in here yet. What a hot lil mamma you are!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look fantastic. Not sure what I love more - your make up, your tan, your hair, your sexy dress? It's all perfect, you should do a proper photoshoot NOW


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 4, 2008)

beeeeautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i read your blog post a few weeks back... don't give up on mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## isabellexmc (Nov 6, 2008)

you look beautiful! your friend with the brownhair and rather tanned skin, i really like her cute bronzy highlight just on the tip of her nose!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 6, 2008)

You all look adorable!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 6, 2008)

gorgeous! That outfit is so sexy. I want a costume like that for carnival in Febuary next year.
I´m also loving the whole package: skin, tan, hair..and your teeth!


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 6, 2008)

hot as always!!!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 6, 2008)

wow your skin looks so dewyyy


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 25, 2008)

sexy, stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




LOVE it <3


----------

